# Trump on classical music



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you know Donald has opinions on classical music? Oh yes, he does. He does, he does he does.

http://www.classicfm.com/humour/donald-trump-reviews-music/

(Note: Satire alert)


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Did you know Donald has opinions on classical music? Oh yes, he does. He does, he does he does.


Is there _anything_ about which Trump doesn't have an opinion?????









KenOC said:


> http://www.classicfm.com/humour/donald-trump-reviews-music/


Hilarious! I loved it! Thanks very much!


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Of course he's a fan, the Illuminati love classical music. They only foist junk on the masses so we are denied happiness and enlightenment.

Source: my Grandpa's cousin's half-sister is married to an Illuminati member.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Did you know Donald has opinions on classical music? Oh yes, he does. He does, he does he does.
> 
> http://www.classicfm.com/humour/donald-trump-reviews-music/
> 
> (Note: Satire alert)


Thanks for the spoiler alert :lol:


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Hilarious! once I really believed he said it :lol:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

KenOC said:


> (Note: Satire alert)


That's not satire. That's gentle humour. _This_ is satire:

"This guy Mahler. You know this guy? I love him, I really do. His eighth symphony... it's YUGE! I mean... and he's a Jew. _[some boos]_ No, no... in - there's some really great Jews out there, I got some great Jews working for me, and you know they can make money. You know they can. I respect that! But I don't need their money. I really don't. I got my own! _[cheers]_ And what about that guy Schoenberg? You heard him? He's - I should pay him to shut up... bing bing bong bong bing bing bing... _[laughter]_ That's what it is... it's just noise! You know that's what Hillary listens to, right? In Washington, they're all... okay?... and they... That's not what music should be. _[cheers]_ Not with Donald J Trump as President. _[cheers]_ Let's make tonality great again!"


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't get all the Trump hate... He seems like such a good guy and he's in that "Home Alone 2: Lost in New York" movie..


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

The dumber a person is the more qualified they think they are to discourse on any topic. After all, _thinks Mr. Trump_, "personality equals knowledge."


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

Personality doesn't equal knowledge, but it does equal capacity for discourse. Which is, of course, a problem.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Klassic said:


> The dumber a person is the more qualified they think they are to discourse on anything. After all, personality equals knowledge.


I'm not convinced that The Donald is seriously dumb. He shoots from the hip so much that he _seems_ rattle-brained. It's like he reads a different political blog every morning over breakfast, then makes unattributed quotes from it. Bloggers don't necessarily agree with each other, so his statements don't agree with each other from one day to the next.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Fugue Meister said:


> I don't get all the Trump hate... He seems like such a good guy and he's in that "Home Alone 2: Lost in New York" movie..


No he was in Back to the Future part 2 (see Biff Tannen's Pleasure Paradise).


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Ukko said:


> I'm not convinced that The Donald is seriously dumb. He shoots from the hip so much that he _seems_ rattle-brained. It's like he reads a different political blog every morning over breakfast, then makes unattributed quotes from it. Bloggers don't necessarily agree with each other, so his statements don't agree with each other from one day to the next.


I think Trump knows what he's doing when he plays to the crowd and spews his divisive rhetoric. His campaign has been nothing if not consistently on-message in its main focuses of anti-immigration, anti-Muslim, and disparagement of all of his rivals.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Trump is smart (and so are many other people) but intelligence does not equal wisdom.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

I refuse to debate the intelligence of Trump which does not exist.


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

If a politician has no intelligence, and wins anyway, what does that say about the intelligence of the people who didn't want him to win and failed to stop him?

re: the OP, maybe we can extrapolate from what Trump thinks of Art Deco frieze, which is known: http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/05/realestate/fifth-avenue-bonwit-teller-opulence-lost.html


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

Hilarious!
Great find.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

One of us here needs to go to a Trump rally, and if there even is a possibility, ask him the important questions about classical music.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

There was also that guy Glenn Beck who used to go to the opera and comment on it on his talk radio....


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Ukko , "Rattle-brained ?" This could be interpreted more than one way . I hope you don't mean Simon Rattle brained ! Sir Simon is definitely much smarter than Donald Chump ! LOL !


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Trump is in touch with his own dark side, and he sees it in others as well.

It seems that all these attempts to target him as being "evil" is just an attempt to deny that we, too, are also human, just like him, with a dark side. It seems that all the critics of Trump are denying that they themselves have a dark side.

Using the idea of 'racism,' blacks who are trying to deal with the problem of racism want us (as whites or whatever) to accept the fact that we are all inherently racist (have a dark side) and its what we *do* with this acknowledgment within ourselves that defeats racism.

In other words, to deny the problem will not solve it. We must acknowledge and accept the darkness within ourselves.

For all his seeming ineptness, at least Trump seems to be honest when it comes to humanity; most people would just as soon cut your throat as look at you. Humanity has a long history of terrible things we have done to each other.

It seems disingenuous to deny this darkness in humanity. No, not sucker-punch protesters, but stop this denial and pretense. There are a lot of dissatisfied people out there, who have been left out of the American dream.

At least Trump knows how to be a "winner" in this society. Isn't a criticism of him a criticism of our society? A criticism coming from "losers" who are his critics?


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Donald Trump is a larger than life character who unashamedly sells himself and appears to have bested one political party in America. One more to go and he is president.
America, please choose wisely


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> Donald Trump is a larger than life character who unashamedly sells himself and appears to have bested one political party in America. One more to go and he is president.
> America, please choose wisely


I'll be mildly surprised if he doesn't become the new commander & chief. We certainly deserve it.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

"Trump on Classical Music" 
When I saw the thread title my immediate thought was: 
Dang, I'm pretty sure Donald Trump's probably on a lot more than classical music...


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Haydn man said:


> Donald Trump is a larger than life character who unashamedly sells himself and appears to have bested one political party in America. One more to go and he is president.
> America, please choose wisely


I'm not worried. His party might be whacky and like him but the general voter is wiser than that.


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

The general voter reelected Bush.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Harold in Columbia said:


> The general voter reelected Bush.


And Obama. We're doomed.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> Trump is in touch with his own dark side, and he sees it in others as well.
> 
> It seems that all these attempts to target him as being "evil" is just an attempt to deny that we, too, are also human, just like him, with a dark side. It seems that all the critics of Trump are denying that they themselves have a dark side.
> 
> ...


For all his many faults, Trump seems to have an element of honesty.

American state sponsored terrorism etc is going on now under Obama, though you wouldn't believe butter would melt in his mouth.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Here's an intriguing article on Trump supporters....

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...le-predicts-whether-you-support-donald-trump/


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

Here's a better one: http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/mar/07/donald-trump-why-americans-support


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Always interesting to see what British subjects (subjects, not citizens, please note the difference) think of American democracy.


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

Thomas Frank is American.

And British people have officially been citizens since 1949, and haven't been subjects since 1983.


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

Also, let's be honest, we've been essentially occupying them along with most of the rest of their continent since 1944, so British people have as valid a reason to express opinions on our semi-democracy as we do, even though we don't let them vote in our elections.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

clavichorder said:


> One of us here needs to go to a Trump rally, and if there even is a possibility, ask him the important questions about classical music.


I tried but he punched me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

Morimur said:


> I'll be mildly surprised if he doesn't become the new commander & chief. We certainly deserve it.


We the American people or we the inhabitants of this planet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

Harold in Columbia said:


> Also, let's be honest, we've been essentially occupying them along with most of the rest of their continent since 1944, so British people have as valid a reason to express opinions on our semi-democracy as we do, even though we don't let them vote in our elections.


Yes, when I'm being shafted, I can at least appreciate the right to groan.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

What does any of this have to do with classical music? This is turning into a political discussion and especially when there is an international membership, it never ends well.


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

DaveM said:


> This is turning into a political discussion...


Well, it is a thread about a (sort of) politician.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Harold in Columbia said:


> Thomas Frank is American.
> 
> And British people have officially been citizens since 1949, and haven't been subjects since 1983.


Bilderberg has been making subjects of the world since 1954.

_"One can always tell a Marschallin, but not very much."_


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

DaveM said:


> What does any of this have to do with classical music? This is turning into a political discussion and especially when there is an international membership, it never ends well.


It won't, so you have to get it in while you can!

Something about Beethoven.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"What's this Grosse Fuge stuff? Sounds like a bunch of drunken Kazakhstani fiddlers. C'mon Ludwig, get a grip. I know you can do better than this!" @realDonaldTrump


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DaveM said:


> What does any of this have to do with classical music? This is turning into a political discussion and especially when there is an international membership, it never ends well.


And the jokes becoming lamer by the minute :devil:


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Harold in Columbia said:


> Well, it is a thread about a (sort of) politician.


The title of this sub-forum is Classical Music Discussion.


----------



## mahler76 (Mar 12, 2016)

Is there something he dosen't have an opinion about?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"Songs without words? Perfect for a snoozefest at an RNC meeting. We need less salon and more saloon. C'mon Felix, spice it up, let's rock!" @realDonaldTrump


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Harold in Columbia said:


> Also, let's be honest, we've been essentially occupying them along with most of the rest of their continent since 1944, so British people have as valid a reason to express opinions on our semi-democracy as we do, even though we don't let them vote in our elections.


Occupying? No, Americans are here to defend us effeminate Europeans from the Russian bear! And to bring us the blessings of freedom, such as dieversity and McDonalds


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

Though, of course, if Europe's leaders wanted us gone (or even just the leaders of Europe's leader, that is, Germany), we'd be gone tomorrow. Classic mutual codependency at this point.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

The often mentioned difference between citizen and subject by our republican friends is idiotic of course. However, The Queen, gawd bless 'er, does have an important role for the establishment. She can absorb a lot of left wing angst and ridicule, whilst our real rulers, those mysterious men who are behind the global corporations, together with their bureaucratic and political agents who have the nominal power, are able to subject us humble citizens to unfettered financial shafting.

Prince Charles likes Wagner.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

T rump would be a good spokesman for musical conservatives:

"Serialism? Ahh, come on, that's crap and you know it! Schoenberg was a loser, a loser, and he had to ask Mahler for money! His family almost starved to death, and he ended up here in the US teaching at UCLA for chicken feed! This guy was a loser and you know it. His music sucked, and I'm doing him a _favor_ by calling it music!"


----------



## Guillet81 (Jul 4, 2016)

Morimur said:


> Trump is smart (and so are many other people) but intelligence does not equal wisdom.


Yeah... Trump definitely lacks wisdom, but I'm not so sure he has intelligence either.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

"Information is not knowledge.
Knowledge is not wisdom.
Wisdom is not truth.
Truth is not beauty.
Beauty is not love.
Love is not music.
Music is THE BEST."― Frank Zappa


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Guillet81 said:


> Yeah... Trump definitely lacks wisdom, but I'm not so sure he has intelligence either.


Good name for my new aria for his opera.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> "Information is not knowledge.
> Knowledge is not wisdom.
> Wisdom is not truth.
> Truth is not beauty.
> ...


To which we might add "Alternative facts are not information."
45 doesn't get very far down the list, does he?


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Did you know Donald has opinions on classical music? Oh yes, he does. He does, he does he does.
> 
> http://www.classicfm.com/humour/donald-trump-reviews-music/
> 
> (Note: Satire alert)


Humorous...................................


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Who cares if he likes it or not? I only care I enjoy it. 

Well, he may ban classical musician entering the US or built walls around symphony halls. Should someone write a symphony call "Bully" and dedicate to him but destroy the original score instead? History could repeat itself.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I hear at Guantanamo, Trump will replace waterboarding with Knappertbusch's Parsifal in order to get terrorists to squeal on their friends and associates.

A slow painful death. Very, very, very slow!

Cruel and inhuman, that Trump! Diabolical!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I wonder if Trump listens to any classical music. I wish a reporter would ask him.

Sorry to get back to the topic. I realize that is frowned upon.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

hpowders said:


> I wonder if Trump listens to any classical music. I wish a reporter would ask him.
> 
> Sorry to get back to the topic. I realize that is frowned upon.


There is no way Trump ever listens to music, of any kind.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

isorhythm said:


> There is no way Trump ever listens to music, of any kind.


He listens to the best music. He knows all the best songs. His ipod is selection is huge, believe me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dedalus said:


> He listens to the best music. He knows all the best songs. His ipod is selection is huge, believe me.


Really, really big. He even has a stereo. His favorite song is "the choo choo train goes round, round, round....right through my hotel tunnel."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

isorhythm said:


> There is no way Trump ever listens to music, of any kind.


Or listen to anything anyone has to say.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm guessing Trump would like the Romantic Era best. He likes the biggest Orchestras imo. That play the best. Believe me. It would be a beautiful thing.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

This is a music site. This is a music thread. Please stay on topic and avoid politics. A number of off topic posts have been removed.

A decision has been taken to close this thread to avoid *any *political discussion.


----------

